# MK-677 not only elevates HGH and IGF1, but it triples FREE Testosterone



## JJB1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Check out this chart I found on pubmed.com showing that MK-677 raises testosterone from 586.9 to 1,326, and it tripled FREE Testosterone.  That?s a lot more than TRT.  This is news to me.  I studied MK-677 extensively years ago, and loved the HGH and IGF1 increases.  This new data blows my mind!!!


----------



## alanio (Oct 20, 2020)

So it takes at least 90 days for it to show an effect?  I heard mk-677 doesn?t really help build much muscle however, and that it?s good as a combo with something like a Test base or Rad/LGD.  A little confused :/


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 25, 2020)

A great data! Thanks for the attachment!


----------



## alanio (Oct 30, 2020)

What's the name of the article? can you please attach this as well?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 2, 2020)

100%! I read MK-677 is actually a Human Growth Hormone secretagogue, meaning that it stimulates the pitutary gland to secrete HGH. MK-677 has been shown to increase fat-free mass; enhance sleep quality; improve healing of muscle, bone and ligaments; lower LDL cholesterol; improve hair and skin appearance; and improve overall sense of well-being. Thanks


----------

